# TTN Netzwerk



## Cloud01 (2 Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen 

Habe mich mit Lora versucht und die ersten Sensoren auf das TTN hochgeladen, dies hat soweit auch funktioniert, nun möchte ich diese über die API auf meine Steuerung zuhause auslesen, hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Oder eine gute Anleitung?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Februar 2022)

Hallo,

mit dem Gateway hat es anscheinend geklappt, was war denn die Lösung?






						Lora Gateway mit TTn verbinden
					

Hallo zusammen   Kennt sich jemand mit Lora und TTN aus? Ich Versuche mein LG02 Gateway von Dragino mit der TTN Cloud zu verbinden, leider ohne Erfolg. Gemäss den Anleitungen im Internet sollte die ganz einfach funktionieren.




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Februar 2022)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ... nun möchte ich diese über die API auf meine Steuerung zuhause auslesen, hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Oder eine gute Anleitung?


Welche Steuerung bzw. welche Möglichkeiten bietet Deine API?

Grundsätzlich geht das über "Integrations" in der TTN-Console – dort, wo Du Deinen Sensor registriert hast ...


----------



## Cloud01 (3 Februar 2022)

MQTT scheint mir am besten passend, da ich dies auf meine eigene Steuerung herunterladen möchte.
Habe  den Mosquitto Broker, aber mach etwas falsch bei den Einstellungen.
Welche ist die richtige Client ID von TTN?
Oder kennt jemand eine gute Anleitung


----------



## Cloud01 (11 Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich bin etwas weiter, kann nun mit den MQTT.fx die Daten per subscribe empfangen.
Nun stehe ich etwas an wie es hinbekomme die Einstellung im Mosquitto Broker anzupassen damit die Daten vom TTN dort subsribed werden.
Hatt da jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------

